# Tire feedback on Kumho, Falken, and others...



## exwrx (Apr 5, 2007)

I need some feedback/advice from all of you on some tire choices.

Ok, so I'm currently staggered, meaning 245/45/17 front, with 275/40/17 in the rear. I like the wider meat in the rear, and have already rolled the fenders to fit the wider tire.

I'm now looking to replace the Toyo Proxes4 that I have... which are a great street tire, but fall apart on the track.

I'm considering a few tires that are fairly inexpensive.

1. Falken RT-615

2. Kumho Ecsta MX

Who's tried these on their goat? I had the Kumho's on my Subie with great results, but am not sure how they'll hold up under greater stress with a heavier/more powerful vehicle.

What Summer performance tires are you guys running, and how do you like 'em?


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

Hi, exwrx,

I ran both of these, 275/40ZR17 Kumho Ecsta Supra 712 and 
Sumitomo HTR Z tires from Tire Rack. They both lasted about 14-16K,
and performed well. I would recommend either, for a low cost tire.

Larry


----------

